# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  primobolan and trenbolone real or fake?

## spex

hi bros,

I have few primobolan100 and trenbolone200, bought just 2 weeks ago at Sharm el sheik pharmacy (egypt).
Pics attached. As u can see, there is no 3 authenticity marks....for example hologram... U can see on the picture that it is no real hologram, just shiny metal stick with diamond symbol, but it is no true hologram.
In the pharmacy there they told me, it is old original version from that company...

please comments bros, thanx

----------


## vBRAH

strong breaking of rules

----------


## spex

sorry? why?

----------


## vBRAH

Its like.. the first rule man, you've got the labs name in your title/post AND a link to the website ...

----------


## spex

now its ok, thanx bro for info (:

and... do u know if is it fake or not? just your opinion please...

----------


## redz

Haven't used them but looks real to me. I know of some people who had good results with them

----------


## PT

your still showing the name on the bottle but if you take them down on your own i will let you know what you want

----------


## spex

redz... thanx for answer. Can u give me emails for that people? Hmm, strange question (: but I need to know if is it real.

----------


## spex

Hi, 

PT, its done, now it is ok i think.

one more detail:
there is name "xxxxxxx PROPIONATE ", PRIMO BOLAN 100
...IT SHOULD BE I THINK "xxxxxx PRIMOBOLAN "

and other detail:
Lot# 00002
Exp: 01FEB2014

please response, thanx

----------


## spex

> your still showing the name on the bottle but if you take them down on your own i will let you know what you want


PT...pls... i am waiting.... i erased names regarding rules...pls

----------


## PT

ok what did you want to know about it? there real and the lab made really good gear in my mind

----------


## vBRAH

They look real so as long as you trust your source, theres no problem  :Smilie:

----------


## PT

there definatly real. i have never seen fakes from that company

----------


## spex

guys.... can you compare hologram on my picture with your hologram (on your stuff).
because... on the home page of this lab, there is somenthing about authenticity... 3 marks - 1. hologram, 2. vritings on the vial 3. i cannot describe with my englishh ((:
...and, on my amps, there is nothing of it.... just hologram, but it is not real as supposed to be

if u r right and it is real... i am SO SO HAPPY, because i spend a lot of my money for it...

thanx PT and cougar, thanx...

----------


## PT

the things in that pic above is legit bro. trust me its real

----------


## spex

ok bro, THANX again, holala i am happy!

----------


## CYP400

it is a ugl

----------


## spex

doues UGLab mean, that it cannot be faked? I really dont know...

----------


## CYP400

underground lab..means it could have nothing in it or it could have anything in it, ugl's do not have legimate sources for raw materials, clean room ,sterile machineries, etc. they will never ever compare to real pharma, like schering, organon, norma, etc.

----------


## jayweb36

> hi bros,
> 
> I have few primobolan100 and trenbolone200, bought just 2 weeks ago at Sharm el sheik pharmacy (egypt).
> Pics attached. As u can see, there is no 3 authenticity marks....for example hologram... U can see on the picture that it is no real hologram, just shiny metal stick with diamond symbol, but it is no true hologram.
> In the pharmacy there they told me, it is old original version from that company...
> 
> please comments bros, thanx


 its fake dude

----------


## 123primo8

100% fake.

----------


## PT

> 100% fake.


 i want you to explain to me exactly why your certain that that gear is 100% fake? i know its legit and have the same crap in front of me so please explain this to me

----------


## Mulciber

that shit is solid.. great tren

----------


## widowmaker2

> 100% fake.


yea ok genius... care to elaborate??

----------


## testa dura

that tren looks freaky,,,,

----------


## Mulciber

it does look a little orange soda like in the pic..lol
but the lab is legit.. never heard of any fakes.
im going with their tren myself actually

----------


## thebard

hi specs
im also back from Sharm el sheik and bought the same gear . have you tried it yet or is it fake. hope you can respond quick as i hope ive not wasted my cash .cheers buddy

----------


## thebard

has anyone bought the same gear and tried it if so did you get any results ?

----------


## powerlifter18

its good to go have fun bro

----------


## thebard

cheers powerlifter18

can you tell me how soon i should see some power gains ie how many cc s cheers.
thanks if we cant help each other who else is going to look out for us

----------


## methan

legit UG lab from Europe, good to go  :Smilie:

----------


## lord henry

there some big a s s rubber stoppers there-anyways this gear is good to go and i have never seen any fakes out there.

----------


## lord henry

by the way you may want to let some prsure out of that middle vial it looks like its going to blow ,unlees its just the way the pic has been takein but looks like the rubber is pushed out due to preasure.

----------


## thebard

thanks boys will post up how i get on .since you tell me its not fake i will through the sus 350 into the mix . will post back in a couple of weeks .cheers for the help

----------


## thebard

sorry to be back so soon but both trem and sus taste of nothing is this ok ????can anyone contact spex for me to find out how he got on .mabe im just para thanks

----------


## bboveri

That looks fake to me.

In the spot where the label does not wrap all the way around the vial, the lab name should be "stamped" down the side.

The rubber stoppers look strange.

The flip tops aren't embossed with the lab name and logo.

The hologram doesn't match what the company has on their site. Unless they just updated the hologram.

I have an old vial of their test e (which was bunk by the way), and it has all the authenticity markings as the company shows on their website.

My box also looks different. It is black all the way around except for on the front where it is half white and half black.

The ink on the boxes looks dull. Also the logo on the front of my box is closer to the website name.

Is their a logo stamped on the back side of the label that you can see looking through the vial?

----------


## bboveri

Also looking straight down at the box (as if you were going to open it), my top is black and has a hologram there also.

Looks fake to me. Use it and find out I guess...

----------


## H2Okid

if the Tren is real, you will know it, and fast.

----------


## powerlifter18

take tren 1cc eod test and premabolan the same

----------


## thebard

cheers . had tren 1cc two days in a row 1cc proprionate .tern only lasts 2 days in system so thought i would feel something by now ,think its fake will use the rest of the tren and prop since they are open will post the outcome. IF BUYING ANYTHING FROM EGYPT BUY ONLY CIDOTESTON VERY CHEAP EGYPTIAN TEST 250MG 1 EURO PER VILE TOO CHEAP TO FAKE. i will be taking this back later this year ripoff bas..... thanks for your help

----------


## powerlifter18

no price disscusion

----------


## lolli

sorry bro, i know dp for real because I have alot of them, and I think your stuff is fake.

----------


## Big Nicky the fish

tren looks yummy!!

----------


## whyallthefuss

it's 100% fake!

you can see that easily!.

----------


## angelinebrown

on the home page of this lab, there is somenthing about authenticity... 3 marks - 1. hologram, 2. vritings on the vial 3. i cannot describe with my englishh ((:
...and, on my amps, there is nothing of it.... just hologram, but it is not real as supposed to be

if u r right and it is real... i am SO SO HAPPY, because i spend a lot of my money for it...


Auto Accidents Lawyer Temecula

----------


## Matt

^^

Please edit out that link...

----------


## Noles12

> ^^
> 
> Please edit out that link...


Haha having a little trouble today? He has one post and its that one from 4 months ago and hasnt been back since. Dont think he will be doing much editing  :1laugh:

----------

